# Foto's G 1,



## johnbr (Jan 5, 2019)

Found on a







Danish site two G-1 photos, one known from the 302 and one unknown to me from the 343 along the Haagweg:

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 5, 2019)




----------



## Marcel (Jan 6, 2019)

I think I saw them before. At the SFG1 they have a huge collection.


----------



## buffnut453 (Jan 6, 2019)

Nice pics...maybe they could be merged with/added to the existing thread on Fokker G-1 photos?

Fokker G1


----------

